# دليل أعداد خطة الطوارئ



## عمران العربي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*الى كل الأخوة المشتركين في ملتقى المهندسين العرب لطالما أستفدت من كل المشاركات الطيبة التي تفضلتم بها لكم مع كلالتقدير هذه المشاركة المتواضعة ( دليل أعداد خطة الطوارئ ) مع الشكر الخاص الى الدكتور أدم بربري.*​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 يناير 2012)

أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخاً عزيزاً بيننا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mtm1381967 (1 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم :
من خلال خبرتى الواسعة فى التدريب وجولتى بالعديد من المصانع والمؤسسات وجدت اهمالا بصفة عامة الا من رحم ربى فى جانب خطط الطوارى حيت استفسر احيانا فى المؤسسات التى لديها خطة طوارى وتكون فريدة عن من اعدها فافاجا ان الاجانب عندى انشائهم للمؤسسة او المصنع هم من ارتكب هده الغلطة......
الحرص لايكلف شي والاهمال باهض الثمن.
صدقونى اننا نطبق الاتكال على الصدف لا على الله فالرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم قال فى حديث معناه : اعقلها وتوكل على الله ....../ولم يقل اتركها وتوكل على الله فالاخد بالاسباب واجب شرعى .
م/مصطفى الطاهر ماطوس


----------



## adel63 (4 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (24 فبراير 2012)

بوركت اخي الفاضل


----------



## محمودالحسيني (1 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## essamelbadry (1 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذة المعلومات..........وان كان المشكلة التطبيق الجيد للمعلومة :34:


----------



## fraidi (2 مارس 2012)

نشكر لك على الدوام اهتمامك بكل ما هو مفيد


----------



## tota_atta (19 مارس 2012)

مشكور
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فهد الضاري (20 مارس 2012)

مشكور يالغالي وماقصرت


----------



## صالح الكناني (4 أبريل 2012)

*مشكور
جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## fraidi (5 أبريل 2012)

جزيتم خيرا وبوركتم


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (3 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## mtalbedwawi (5 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
يا استاذي الفاضل هل لديك ملفات عن إدارة المخاطر


----------



## المسلمى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراو بارك الله فيك


----------



## aljawad (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر وماقصرت....


----------



## أحمد جمال غلاب (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا


----------



## adel mohamed kikle (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دعيرم (3 يناير 2013)

دليل مفيد ولاغنى عنه وشكراً


----------



## دعيرم (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله أخي الكريم 
وبارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## المسلمى (12 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا علي هذة المعلومات


----------



## اللهم اهلك بشار (3 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم رائع


----------



## mohamedgad (7 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذة المعلومات


----------



## m_m_m120904 (14 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك على معلومات القيمة


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا كثيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

